# Hervey Bay Pier, Australia



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's a picture of the pier in Hervey Bay, it's 2700 feet long. I added a few fish pictures our Australian brothers caught.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Long walk..


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks worth the walk to me for tuna like that


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice trevally.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Wow. I'd walk that . Nice pics


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Achim2 said:


> Long walk..


Even longer walk back loaded up with those fish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's cool


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Man I don't think I could ever imagine somewhere along the gulf coast having a pier this size.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting history....

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urangan_Pier


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

That pier is 1200 ft longer that Navarre Pier, the longest in Florida.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

*than....thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is badass!!!!!!


----------

